# Is my Cockapoo Overweight?



## FaithGirl2002 (Jul 9, 2016)

I am worried that my 1 year old cockapoo, Copper, is overweight. 
His mother was a standard Cocker Spaniel, and his father was a miniature poodle. I do not know the weight of either of them. 

He weighs approximately 27-28 pounds and is about 18-19 inches tall. He was the smallest in his litter, and his brothers and sisters are about 16-22 pounds. 

If he is a little "hefty" what can I do to help him lose weight? He gets ran 20 minutes or so a day and goes a mile and a half walk each morning. He also does dog agility. What are some other options? 

Thanks for reading, hope you can help! 
~Jasmine and Copper


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hard to tell if they are overweight by weight. You want to base it shape. I check during bath time as their coats are really misleading. 

Here is a link with a vet explaining how to check. http://m.petmd.com/dog/nutrition/evr_multi_is_my_pet_fat_overweight#

Lexi was overweight when we are on kibble. She would run around for hours (2-3 at the dog park each day) and be active at daycare or home too. And even feeding her less than recommended amount she still would put on weight. That changed once we switched her to a raw diet. She didn't change weight interestingly but her shape really changed and the vet has always said her weight/shape is perfect. Interestingly I had the opposite problem with Beemer. Vet actually told me to feed him more but I couldn't because any increase in the amount of kibble would result in yucky poop. That got fixed with a raw diet too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes you can really only assess weight with the dog in front of you but especially if you are doing agility you want him lean rather than even slightly over weight as otherwise you will be putting extra pressure on his joints.

As with us the only ways to influence weight are to feed less and/or exercise more


----------

